# Disparition inexplicable de fichiers sur mon iCloud



## Ericregio (22 Avril 2021)

Le 13 février 2021 à 15h55 un grand nombre de dossiers de mon iCloud ont été modifiés au même moment et j’ai perdu un nombre important de documents et de photos de manière complètement aléatoire.
La seule réponse de l’assistante d’Apple comme il y a plus de 30 jours on ne peut rien faire pour vous.
Comment continuer a avoir confiance en ce mode de sauvegarde ?
Est-ce un pirate un bug aucune réponse fournie par Apple.
Est-ce normal ?


----------



## ericse (22 Avril 2021)

Ericregio a dit:


> Comment continuer a avoir confiance en ce mode de sauvegarde ?


Bonjour,
iCloud n'est *pas une sauvegarde,* c'est un outil de réplication entre appareils, qui réplique aussi les erreurs et effacements.
Il y a un délai de grâce, mais ce n'est que ça, un délai de grâce, pas un outil de sauvegarde.
Ceci dit, désolé pour tes fichiers perdus...


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2021)

Ericregio a dit:


> Comment continuer a avoir confiance en ce mode de sauvegarde ?


Comme vient de le dire @ericse iCloud est ou outil de synchronisation. Ça synchronise les données entre plusieurs appareils.

Il faut, en parallèle, définir une stratégie de sauvegarde pour les différents appareils (clone, Time machine, sauvegarde sur des serveurs distants, un peu de tout ça en même temps, etc.).

Mais si tu avais Time machine activé, tu devrais pouvoir retrouver tes petits…


----------



## Ericregio (24 Avril 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> iCloud n'est *pas une sauvegarde,* c'est un outil de réplication entre appareils, qui réplique aussi les erreurs et effacements.
> Il y a un délai de grâce, mais ce n'est que ça, un délai de grâce, pas un outil de sauvegarde.
> Ceci dit, désol



Merci beaucoup de votre sollicitude.

Mais ce que je trouve vraiment étrange, qu’il s’agisse d’une erreur, un bug ou je ne sais quoi d’autre, c’est qu’un grand nombre de mes dossiers on été modifié exactement à la même minute et que certains sont vide et d’autres ont perdus toute une partie de leur contenu.

Je n’arrive toujours pas à comprendre comment une telle chose est possible et je n’étais pas connecté à ce moment là à mon drive. Ça fait très peur comme si ça pouvait se produire n’importe quand sans que personne chez Apple ne puisse en voir la trace.

Et malheureusement je n’ai pas Time machine car je ne possède que des iPad et un iPhone.

Voilà merci encore de m’avoir lu.


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2021)

Déja, as tu changé ton mot de passe suite à ce soucis. Car si une autre personne a accès à tes données, c'est gênant. 

Le second soucis, c'est en effet qu'Apple ne propose pas de solution de sauvegarde d'un iPhone ou iPad si tu n'as pas d'ordinateur.  De plus, la "sauvegarde" iCloud, ne prend pas en charge les fichiers synchronisés puisque justement, il ne devraient pas disparaitre. Seule les réglages et quelques broutilles sont réellement sauvegardés.


----------



## Ericregio (24 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Déja, as tu changé ton mot de passe suite à ce soucis. Car si une autre personne a accès à tes données, c'est gênant.
> 
> Le second soucis, c'est en effet qu'Apple ne propose pas de solution de sauvegarde d'un iPhone ou iPad si tu n'as pas d'ordinateur.  De plus, la "sauvegarde" iCloud, ne prend pas en charge les fichiers synchronisés puisque justement, il ne devraient pas disparaitre. Seule les réglages et quelques broutilles sont réellement sauvegardés.


Bonjour Gwen,
oui j´ai changé mon mdp immédiatement, mais ce qui est étrange c’est que si quelqu’un se connect à mon iCloud, je reçois une notification par mail, plus une demande de confirmation sur mon téléphone. Ici je n’ai rien reçu. Et le deuxième fait le plus étrange c’est que même si quelqu’un s’était introduit sur mon iCloud comment aurait-il pu effectuer la modification d’un si grand nombre de dossiers en une seule minute. C’est vraiment  ce qui me laisse perplexe sur le fait d’un éventuel piratage.(en plus qui serait intéressé par mes photos...  )
Si je poste sur ce forum c’est pour savoir si quelqu’un a déjà eu cette mésaventure.
Merci encore pour vos réponses.
Eric


----------



## ericse (24 Avril 2021)

Ericregio a dit:


> Et malheureusement je n’ai pas Time machine car je ne possède que des iPad et un iPhone.


C'est un problème. Quand je suis en voyage avec juste mon iPhone, j'utilise 2 clouds simultanément pour sauvegarder mes nouvelles photos, pour être sûr de ne pas les perdre en cas de problème. Pour les fichiers c'est plus compliqué, car il faut dupliquer manuellement les fichiers entre iCloud et l'autre solution. Il y a aussi des sauvegardes possibles avec une clé USB mais c'est peu pratique.

iCloud tout seul peut remplacer partiellement une sauvegarde dans certains cas comme la perte de son iPhone, mais il y a de grosses limites pour d'autres cas qui n'en font pas une vrai sauvegarde.


----------

